# Ambulances and police cars are becoming increasingly wired. Some 75 percent of police



## bstone (Mar 10, 2010)

> Ambulances and police cars are becoming increasingly wired. Some 75 percent of police cruisers have on-board computers, a figure that has doubled over the last decade, says David Krebs, an industry analyst with the VDC Research Group. He estimates about 30 percent of ambulances have such technology.



http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/11/technology/11distracted.html?hp


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 10, 2010)

Every service I can think of in Southern Ontario has a laptop at least for using the Ministry of Health mapping software. Many use an electronic care report. My service has the laptop in the back with a terminal up front and Toronto EMS has their on board computers linked to dispatch.


----------



## Kendall (Mar 11, 2010)

The policy that exists, in my organization is that the attendant is responsible for the CAD computer at all times, and the driver is not to operate the CAD unless the vehicle is in park. For police, its a different ball game as they often ride single, but for EMS, this should not be a significant problem.


----------



## Scout (Mar 11, 2010)

Would people have any links to the companies providing the computers and programs to ambulances in the states?

Maybe a run down of what types of software ye have availible too.

Thanks


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 11, 2010)

Scout said:


> Would people have any links to the companies providing the computers and programs to ambulances in the states?
> Thanks


http://www.emscharts.com/pub/product_mobile.htm


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 13, 2010)

We use this software   http://www.medusamedical.com/index.html  for our PCRs.
 We also  have real time GPS mapping, electronic dispatch info available to us. I believe this is the company that supplies the programming for this.  http://www.tritech.com/Market-Solutions/EMS.aspx


----------



## nomofica (Mar 13, 2010)

WolfmanHarris said:


> Every service I can think of in Southern Ontario has a laptop at least for using the Ministry of Health mapping software. Many use an electronic care report. My service has the laptop in the back with a terminal up front and Toronto EMS has their on board computers linked to dispatch.



Edmonton EMS has a unit-to-dispatch link as well. They do live updates and digital PCRs through the system, as well as use it as a GPS (accurate to within 5 meters).


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 14, 2010)

*A hospital in Oregon tracks the RFD's in employees' prox cards to track them.*

The "prox cards, or "Swipe cards" or "key vards" are about 2 mm thick, and each room has a little fout-point antenna dropped down from the ceiling.
I was told by nurses they were asked why they spent so much time in certain rooms, or if they felt they could manage their time better in light of a list of where they were and for how long the prior day.
Booger that!h34r:


----------

